# Best 3K Ubercar?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

If you have 3K to "invest" in a dedicated rideshare car, what would you get? Is it possible?

Are there any unpopular yet fairly reliable cars with good mileage? I'm thinking with honda/toyota you are paying a premium. Maybe another brand.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Toyota Corolla.

$3k might be a bit ambitious, though.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

What city are you in? Google the requirements for that city, then find something that fits the requirements + 3-4 years prior to the oldest year that you can get.

For example, in SLC it has to be 15 years old or newer. So you could get something as old as 2004 but it wouldn't quality after one year, so I'd go for something 12 years old or newer (2007-ish). Then like Pax Collector said, Toyota Corolla or Honda Civic. The Corolla is generally more reliable. The Civic is more "fun" but the transmissions are a weak point on those years.

Also, keep in mind that it has to have a clean title, 4 doors and no major body damage.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I prefer Honda. The thing is you will have search for a clean car. Know anyone who has access to auto auctions? Use Offer Up and Let Go apps for searching.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Honda's are good as long as you maintain the transmission meticulously. I have an Acura (fancy Honda) and I do a drain/refill of the ATF every 15K miles or so. Infamous Honda glass transmissions. That's what the guys on the Honda and Acura boards call them. Toyota on the other hand, is pretty much bulletproof. The trade off is that Toyota might possibly make the most boring vehicles in the world. Even Lexus is rather boring when compared to BMW, Merc, Acura, Genisis and Audi.

I test drove some Lexus' because I'm not really impressed with what Acura is offering right now and I can't afford the cost of ownership of German vehicles (I have no idea how guys that drive BMW's, Merc's and Audi's ever make a profit with the overhead they're paying for maintenance and repairs). However, the Lexus IS350 is so bland compared to other luxury brands. Even the LS and GS are kind of "soul-less". The GS-F on the other hand......

What I'd really like is an Acura RLX Sport Hybrid. Nearly 400hp @ 30mpg. SH-AWD to boot. Acura's behind the times with performance but their AWD system might be the best on the market. Snow tires with FWD is sufficient here in Utah but AWD with snow tires - pretty much unstoppable even in Park City storms with a foot of unpacked snow on the roads and 30% grades.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Honda's are good as long as you maintain the transmission meticulously. I have an Acura (fancy Honda) and I do a drain/refill of the ATF every 15K miles or so. Infamous Honda glass transmissions. That's what the guys on the Honda and Acura boards call them. Toyota on the other hand, is pretty much bulletproof. The trade off is that Toyota might possibly make the most boring vehicles in the world. Even Lexus is rather boring when compared to BMW, Merc, Acura, Genisis and Audi.
> 
> I test drove some Lexus' because I'm not really impressed with what Acura is offering right now and I can't afford the cost of ownership of German vehicles (I have no idea how guys that drive BMW's, Merc's and Audi's ever make a profit with the overhead they're paying for maintenance and repairs). However, the Lexus IS350 is so bland compared to other luxury brands. Even the LS and GS are kind of "soul-less". The GS-F on the other hand......
> 
> What I'd really like is an Acura RLX Sport Hybrid. Nearly 400hp @ 30mpg. SH-AWD to boot. Acura's behind the times with performance but their AWD system might be the best on the market. Snow tires with FWD is sufficient here in Utah but AWD with snow tires - pretty much unstoppable even in Park City storms with a foot of unpacked snow on the roads and 30% grades.


Draining ATF does nothing without a flush.

A drain gets less than half of the fluid out. If you are replacing 40% of the fluid every 15k miles you aren't really doing much. Better to pay for a real flush every 30K as indicated in service schedule.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

K-car

Maybe a Pinto?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

OldBay said:


> If you have 3K to "invest" in a dedicated rideshare car, what would you get? Is it possible?
> 
> Are there any unpopular yet fairly reliable cars with good mileage? I'm thinking with honda/toyota you are paying a premium. Maybe another brand.


I had my eye on a 08 Chevy malibu that was a fleet vehicle. Base model with 165k mikes for $2200. I would spend another $1-2 k on maintenance and it's good to go


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

OldBay said:


> If you have 3K to "invest" in a dedicated rideshare car, what would you get? Is it possible?
> 
> Are there any unpopular yet fairly reliable cars with good mileage? I'm thinking with honda/toyota you are paying a premium. Maybe another brand.


50% of a preowned 50+ MPG Prius with Toyota reliability and low cost maintenance AKA: the perfect ride share vehicle ? Because of our ?Razor Thin Profits ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Draining ATF does nothing without a flush.
> 
> A drain gets less than half of the fluid out. If you are replacing 40% of the fluid every 15k miles you aren't really doing much. Better to pay for a real flush every 30K as indicated in service schedule.


Don't want to sound like an "internet-engineer" but you're wrong on so many levels that it's making my head spin:

1. You can't flush a Honda transmission. You'll kill it. Air introduced into the torque converter or fluid channels will often persist without refilling with fluid resulting in hot-spots or un-lubricated areas. Many many guys have killed their transmissions from doing those "power-flushes" from transmission shops. It's a well known fact among Honda guys. Old american transmissions can benefit from a power-flush but not Honda's.

2. If you want to "flush" your transmission, you have to do something like a 3x3 drain/refill which consists of draining then refilling the ATF, going for a short ride, then repeating (a total of 3X). This replaces around 80% of the fluid or so.

3. Even replacing 30% of the fluid replenishes the detergents and lubricating properties of the ATF, which naturally break down over time with shearing and heat present in the transmission. As far as contamination, it's recommended to do a drain immediately after turning the car off so particles are still suspended in the fluid. Most new Honda's / Acura's also have an ATF filter which mitigates particulates.

I've torn apart several Honda transmissions. The above doesn't apply to all makes and models but if you have an Honda that's less than 20 years old, don't flush the transmission unless you want to take a 90% chance of it dying <100 miles later.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

08 Kia Rondo. 

Had one, traded it at 250,000. Was a good car.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

There are a lot of options for sub 3k cars.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Don't want to sound like an "internet-engineer" but you're wrong on so many levels that it's making my head spin:
> 
> 1. You can't flush a Honda transmission. You'll kill it. Air introduced into the torque converter or fluid channels will often persist without refilling with fluid resulting in hot-spots or un-lubricated areas. Many many guys have killed their transmissions from doing those "power-flushes" from transmission shops. It's a well known fact among Honda guys. Old american transmissions can benefit from a power-flush but not Honda's.
> 
> ...


OK, so I guess Hondas are different than every other manufacturer.
https://community.cartalk.com/t/transmission-fluid-flush-vs-drain-and-replace-fluid/70216
They also employ an interference design which means if the timing belt breaks the motor is destroyed. No one else does that afaik.

I had a new 1994 Civic EX that the AC compressor fell off the motor at 20K miles. It was a manual so not sure about truth of honda automatics and flushing. But it wouldn't surprise me. If FSM says 100K on a drain, I would be surprised. Its probably a flush at 100K. Truth is its probably possible to perform a flush incorrectly which is why guys doing it at home swap fluid every 15k.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It is possible to do a flush but it has to be done with equipment that replaces the fluid _as_ it's drained, as to not introduce any air into the system. Some Honda/Acura dealers have that equipment but most don't since the dealer tech manuals just indicates drain/refills.

For the most part, the drain/refills seem sufficient. Most guys will do the 3x3 if they purchase the car used (since they don't know if the past owner took care of it). Then just do a 1X drain/refill every 30K or so. I'm a little over the top with the 15K but I plan on driving this car to at least 300K miles and don't trust the transmission further than I can throw it. 200K miles so far and no problems :biggrin:Honda has become much more conservative over the last few years in their ATF maintenance intervals, but in the past, it's been way too long. Which is likely why they have a rather high rate of transmission failures compared to other Japanese brands.

Now if we're talking Chrysler products, Honda's looking pretty good......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Honda's are good as long as you maintain the transmission meticulously. I have an Acura (fancy Honda) and I do a drain/refill of the ATF every 15K miles or so. Infamous Honda glass transmissions. That's what the guys on the Honda and Acura boards call them. Toyota on the other hand, is pretty much bulletproof. The trade off is that Toyota might possibly make the most boring vehicles in the world. Even Lexus is rather boring when compared to BMW, Merc, Acura, Genisis and Audi.
> 
> I test drove some Lexus' because I'm not really impressed with what Acura is offering right now and I can't afford the cost of ownership of German vehicles (I have no idea how guys that drive BMW's, Merc's and Audi's ever make a profit with the overhead they're paying for maintenance and repairs). However, the Lexus IS350 is so bland compared to other luxury brands. Even the LS and GS are kind of "soul-less". The GS-F on the other hand......
> 
> What I'd really like is an Acura RLX Sport Hybrid. Nearly 400hp @ 30mpg. SH-AWD to boot. Acura's behind the times with performance but their AWD system might be the best on the market. Snow tires with FWD is sufficient here in Utah but AWD with snow tires - pretty much unstoppable even in Park City storms with a foot of unpacked snow on the roads and 30% grades.


For $3k you best count on boring and very low maintenance. I think Corolla is the best bet.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$3k car will need $1k-$2k of repair and maintenance within the first year.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

My buddy bought a $2000 cash priced, seven seater 2005 Ford Freestyle (like the little sister of Ford Explorer)

Our rates here are are 65 cents a mile for X....he's making like $1.20 mile for XL in a 14 year old cash car.



Disclaimer: He's a mechanic and can fix and update things at part prices with no labor costs.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I had my eye on a 08 Chevy malibu that was a fleet vehicle. Base model with 165k mikes for $2200. I would spend another $1-2 k on maintenance and it's good to go


I think this might be a winner. A 2009-10 Malibu is actually a great car that competes with the accord and camry, yet doesn't have the same resale value. 32mpg with V6 and its not a tiny car. Easy to source parts and work on.

Finding a good deal on a Malibu might be a good dedicated rideshare car.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I think this might be a winner. A 2009-10 Malibu is actually a great car that competes with the accord and camry, yet doesn't have the same resale value. 32mpg with V6 and its not a tiny car. Easy to source parts and work on.
> 
> Finding a good deal on a Malibu might be a good dedicated rideshare car.


You're on the right track. It's a workhorse, nothing more. Emotion shouldn't play in the decision at all.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Finding a 09-10 V6 Malibu for 3K means that it has a bunch of miles on it, has issues or you just got pretty lucky. 4-cylinders are easy to find in that range, but not so much the V6. Depending on the market, of course.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Finding a 09-10 V6 Malibu for 3K means that it has a bunch of miles on it, has issues or you just got pretty lucky. 4-cylinders are easy to find in that range, but not so much the V6. Depending on the market, of course.


I'm thinking 5-6k now.

The question should have been, "best rideshare car for 5K"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I'm thinking 5-6k now.
> 
> The question should have been, "best rideshare car for 5K"


There ya go. :thumbup:


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I'm thinking 5-6k now.
> 
> The question should have been, "best rideshare car for 5K"


Aw well as best sub 2k rideshare cars.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Got a 2010 Focus last October for 3200. 74k miles. Put 67k on since. Need struts now but car is sound. 27 city. 40 hway.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The Great Recession of 2008-2009 has an aftereffect: Auto sales plummeted, so there aren't as many of these vehicles up for sale.
However, for your money, I'm better you can get a domestic product cheap.
A quick look today in the Seattle market popped up a couple of Chevy Aveos, a couple of Ford Focuses, a Dodge Charger, an ex-cop Crown Vic, a Chevy HHR and some Korean stuff: https://seattle.craigslist.org/sear...ce=3000&min_auto_year=2010&max_auto_year=2014
Parameters were: 1,300 to 3,000 cash, years 2011 to 2014.
Don't buy a 2010 or 2009 unless your market has a 15-year window.

OldBay: Your market in Annapolis, same parameters: https://annapolis.craigslist.org/se...ce=3000&min_auto_year=2011&max_auto_year=2014


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> The Great Recession of 2008-2009 has an aftereffect: Auto sales plummeted, so there aren't as many of these vehicles up for sale.
> However, for your money, I'm better you can get a domestic product cheap.
> A quick look today in the Seattle market popped up a couple of Chevy Aveos, a couple of Ford Focuses, a Dodge Charger, an ex-cop Crown Vic, a Chevy HHR and some Korean stuff: https://seattle.craigslist.org/sear...ce=3000&min_auto_year=2010&max_auto_year=2014
> Parameters were: 1,300 to 3,000 cash, years 2011 to 2014.
> ...


The 2011 Accord for $1400 is a smokin desl


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> K-car
> 
> Maybe a Pinto?


My driver ed vehicle it was brand new ,and to fess up owned a 73 and 75.The 73 was a lowrider the timing belt went in front of junkyard had to beg junkyard to take it.✌


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

i bought a 09 prius $5200 (129k mi) one of the best cars i have owned out of at least 30 over the past 20 years

its rock solid performs like a corolla if you step on it handles well late at night when you are trying to get home after a full day and a fox jumps out in front of you as the sun is coming up. I do believe you can feel the extra weight of the batteries.

the batteries are not hard to check with torque and an odb2 reader

toyotas are the best cars made for the money

this gig is about cars very important to get the right one

for uber X it IS the best car!

that accord is a fake ad email right in the txt


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

OldBay said:


> They also employ an interference design which means if the timing belt breaks the motor is destroyed. No one else does that afaik.


Compression ratios being what they are today most engines now are an interference design.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I just recently purchased a 2014 Lincoln MKT off a limo company for $6200, using it for rideshare only. Before that I owned a 2005 Nissan Quest which I purchased for $2400 and put about $1200 into it. Great van.......XL money and space for X riders. Was pretty good on gas as well.........was getting close to 25 mpg on the highway and 18 mpg city driving. Sold if for $2k locally.......took my 2 hours to sell after posting it online.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

E30addixt said:


> Compression ratios being what they are today most engines now are an interference design.


Yes most are !??


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

The Corolla is a great choice. I like how modern Corollas have a timing chain rather than a timing belt. Timing chain Corollas are made from 1998-2017. They are just stupid reliable.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I just did a quick Craigslist search for cars $3k or less and 2008 or newer. Holy Cow! More than I thought were listed. Several Prius too! Granted, most have well over 150k miles, but still, not too shabby! There were a few Ford Fiesta as well. I don't know how good for U/L they would be, but they had 4 doors! lol


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

Depending on your local requirements there are plenty of ‘06-‘07 and newer Chevy Impalas to choose from. May be hard pressed to see an advertised price of $3k, but near me plenty are listed for a little over $3k. With some “take it or leave it” style negotiating I’m sure one in decent shape can be had for $3k. And the available 3.9L V6 is a stout engine. I believe in ‘11 and on they were available with a six speed transmission that improved acceleration and MPG, but those model years will demand a higher price tag.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> There were a few Ford Fiesta as well. I don't know how good for U/L they would be, but they had 4 doors! lol


Lyft doesn't accept subcompact vehicles. 
https://s3.amazonaws.com/lyft-assets/helpcenter/Policies/subcompact_vehicle_requirements.pdf


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Lyft doesn't accept subcompact vehicles.
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lyft-assets/helpcenter/Policies/subcompact_vehicle_requirements.pdf


Thanks! I guess a lot of the Prius are out too, eh? That's interesting.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> Thanks! I guess a lot of the Prius are out too, eh? That's interesting.


I'm driving a 2010 Prius on Lyft from a Hyrecar rental owner since last week.

Decent car so far, 192,000 miles


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Got a 2010 Focus last October for 3200. 74k miles. Put 67k on since. Need struts now but car is sound. 27 city. 40 hway.


What do you need struts for? No improvements! No trips unless going in your direction. $5 extra for shotgun. Waters are $1 $2 for water on ice!


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Thanks! I guess a lot of the Prius are out too, eh? That's interesting.


Pretty much just the Prius-C.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

streetkings01 said:


> I just recently purchased a 2014 Lincoln MKT off a limo company for $6200, using it for rideshare only. Before that I owned a 2005 Nissan Quest which I purchased for $2400 and put about $1200 into it. Great van.......XL money and space for X riders. Was pretty good on gas as well.........was getting close to 25 mpg on the highway and 18 mpg city driving. Sold if for $2k locally.......took my 2 hours to sell after posting it online.


What do you drive now ?



OldBay said:


> I'm thinking 5-6k now.
> 
> The question should have been, "best rideshare car for 5K"


Ford Fusion Hybrid. Plenty at $5K. 40MPG


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> What do you drive now ?
> 
> 
> Ford Fusion Hybrid. Plenty at $5K. 40MPG


Do you like it? How many miles on it?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> Do you like it? How many miles on it?


This is on CarGurus. You can negotiate with the seller.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I’ve answered your question already, but the Toyota Yaris is also good too. Uber is fun when you have a cheap car that is disposable. I’ve seen plenty of them for around 3k.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> I've answered your question already, but the Toyota Yaris is also good too. Uber is fun when you have a cheap car that is disposable. I've seen plenty of them for around 3k.


Just picked up a 2005 Honda Pilot with 214K miles for $1,500. Put about $500 in it to my liking. Didn't really need anything to begin with except for brakes. Now I can do XL  You're right it becomes MUCH more fun.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Just picked up a 2005 Honda Pilot with 214K miles for $1,500. Put about $500 in it to my liking. Didn't really need anything to begin with except for brakes. Now I can do XL :smiles: You're right it becomes MUCH more fun.


What is the gas mileage you are getting ?


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> What is the gas mileage you are getting ?


I tend to get better than most ratings on any car I have. I get about 25mpg average.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Draining ATF does nothing without a flush.
> 
> A drain gets less than half of the fluid out. If you are replacing 40% of the fluid every 15k miles you aren't really doing much. Better to pay for a real flush every 30K as indicated in service schedule.


That's a thumbs down. Drain and fill is safer. Also only use OEM transmission fluid. This coming from my transmission expert in Santa Clarita.

PS: No! on the PT Cruiser. As in Hell No!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I tend to get better than most ratings on any car I have. I get about 25mpg average.


What year is your Honda Pilot?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rubisgsa said:


> i bought a 09 prius $5200 (129k mi) one of the best cars i have owned out of at least 30 over the past 20 years
> 
> its rock solid performs like a corolla if you step on it handles well late at night when you are trying to get home after a full day and a fox jumps out in front of you as the sun is coming up. I do believe you can feel the extra weight of the batteries.
> 
> ...


I thought your location had to be a made-up name. Assawoman Bay, ROFL!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Just picked up a 2005 Honda Pilot with 214K miles for $1,500. Put about $500 in it to my liking. Didn't really need anything to begin with except for brakes. Now I can do XL :smiles: You're right it becomes MUCH more fun.


Is 2005 still eligible ? I guess you live in a city where 2004 is still available.

I don't know how you got 25 MPG, that car is 17/22, and at this mileage it should be worse.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Is 2005 still eligible ? I guess you live in a city where 2004 is still available.


It looks like LA will take a 2004 as well. I got a 2005 because I know I have to replace it in probably 30000 miles. Which will be 6 months for me.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

10-13 year old Toyota Prius or Chrysler minivan with under 200k miles.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I thought your location had to be a made-up name. Assawoman Bay, ROFL!


_IT is not made up i dont actually live there but its one of my favorite areas to drive

and its about 30 min from my home_


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

You guys got me inspires. Originally I was looking for a beautiful $10000 car. 

Now I find myself looking for a $3000 Highlander Hybrid with 280000 miles. LoL


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> K-car
> 
> Maybe a Pinto?


Datsun 510


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I drive a 2008 Corolla and it's a little tank. 105k and will drive until Uber changes the rules. Right now can drive it my market until 2023. I'm part time only 10-15k a year. They offered my wife $1,500 on a trade in. I said no way and took it over for Ubering. Good luck but I would only buy Honda or Toyota for this biz.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Prius


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

Corolla or Prius all the way. I am on my second Corolla, they are super reliable and cheap to fix if something does break down. Bought both of them for around 7K with 100K miles, drove for two years, put on another 100K, made around 40K over the 2 year period, and sold the first one for $2500 at the end. Will keep the second one for another 6 months and then do it all over again.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

rubisgsa said:


> _IT is not made up i dont actually live there but its one of my favorite areas to drive
> 
> and its about 30 min from my home_


Ocean City Maryland? Gotta be a gold mine in summer.

As for the thread question no way would I ever drive an old Ford, Chevy and certainly not a Chrysler for ride share driving. As mentioned Toyota or Honda only for me.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> The Great Recession of 2008-2009 has an aftereffect: Auto sales plummeted, so there aren't as many of these vehicles up for sale.
> However, for your money, I'm better you can get a domestic product cheap.
> A quick look today in the Seattle market popped up a couple of Chevy Aveos, a couple of Ford Focuses, a Dodge Charger, an ex-cop Crown Vic, a Chevy HHR and some Korean stuff: https://seattle.craigslist.org/sear...ce=3000&min_auto_year=2010&max_auto_year=2014
> Parameters were: 1,300 to 3,000 cash, years 2011 to 2014.
> ...


I guess you don't remember Cash for Clunkers


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I drive a 2008 Corolla and it's a little tank. 105k and will drive until Uber changes the rules. Right now can drive it my market until 2023. I'm part time only 10-15k a year. They offered my wife $1,500 on a trade in. I said no way and took it over for Ubering. Good luck but I would only buy Honda or Toyota for this biz.


A Corolla like this is a great X car. No car payments, fully depreciated, reliable, inexpensive to maintain, good gas mileage, and will run upwards of 300,000 miles. This would've been a great car especially in my market where the pot holes and road conditions are unforgiving to any car. One of my biggest mistakes when first doing rideshare was using my newer low mileage Acura.

The more I research the Prius the more I like it. In markets where an XL makes sense, an older Honda Odyssey, Toyota Sienna, Honda Pilot or Toyota Highlander might work. Any of these can run upwards of 300,000 miles. 3k is tough but still very doable. Below is after a quick search.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I might get a Toyota sienna or Honda Odyssey when I'm done driving this car. We shall see, many things could change in that time. Will get dark leather too if I have a choice.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

GM sedans come cheap. Or something like a Ford Fusion. Plenty of sub $3k versions with moderate mileage.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> GM sedans come cheap. Or something like a Ford Fusion. Plenty of sub $3k versions with moderate mileage.


But they probably won't last as long as a Honda or Toyota


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

My current car cost far less than 3K, and as you can see, I use it for _everything_.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TampaGuy said:


> I prefer Honda. The thing is you will have search for a clean car. Know anyone who has access to auto auctions? Use Offer Up and Let Go apps for searching.


In my area Long Beach/Socal a lot of cars on offerup are bought at auctions. They usually are sold with lien sale papers.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

observer said:


> In my area Long Beach/Socal a lot of cars on offerup are bought at auctions. They usually are sold with lien sale papers.


Some auctions will not allow you to test drive a vehicle. Lots of cars are being processed and they don't have the time. But that would be a definite no in my book.

Another choice is eBay Motors. Many of the listings have lots of photos and some will come with a vehicle history report if the seller pays extra for it. I bought a 2005 Honda Accord through eBay last August for $3200. It has a ton of miles but it's working fine.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dgates01 said:


> Some auctions will not allow you to test drive a vehicle. Lots of cars are being unloaded and they don't have the time. But that would be a definite no in my book.


Yepp. That is true at the majority of auctions. Some auctions don't even start the cars. Backyard car dealers buy these cars without a license, address or any way for you to track them down.

If the car has lien sale papers or paper plates be careful.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

When I was a driver I was using a 08 Acura TSX, Find someone who have access to auctions or search various classifieds, You can find a lot cars for $3000


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> When I was a driver I was using a 08 Acura TSX, Find someone who have access to auctions or search various classifieds, You can find a lot cars for $3000


You can but I would not recommend an auction car, or an Accura. I bought a Legend at an auction, ****er had all sorts of problems and the odometer had been rolled back.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

To the person recommending a Fusion Hybrid, I think you need to avoid 2013 & 2014 models. The eCVT transmissions had a 75% failure rate on both the Hybrid Fusion and C-Max Hybrid's. Supposedly it was fixed by 2015 (later the better). Before 2013 Ford hybrids were using the same transmission as Toyota hybrids. I'm sure they saved $10 on a single bearing that went bad in the post 2013's by making them in house. ?



dgates01 said:


> My current car cost far less than 3K, and as you can see, I use it for _everything_.
> 
> View attachment 333312


Hey Mr DMV employee, I'll slip you $100 to register my car as a "White 2014 Chrysler 200"...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> If you have 3K to "invest" in a dedicated rideshare car, what would you get? Is it possible?
> 
> Are there any unpopular yet fairly reliable cars with good mileage? I'm thinking with honda/toyota you are paying a premium. Maybe another brand.


YUGO



OldBay said:


> If you have 3K to "invest" in a dedicated rideshare car, what would you get? Is it possible?
> 
> Are there any unpopular yet fairly reliable cars with good mileage? I'm thinking with honda/toyota you are paying a premium. Maybe another brand.


I GOT a blue and silver Impalla 2008 cop car for $2,700.00 last year at auction.
3.9 v-6. 90,000 miles.
Rubber floors and vinyl back seat.
1/2 the engine shuts off.
Gets 30 mpg @ 80 m.p.h. at cruise r.p.m.' s

140 mph and oversize brakes 
Heavy duty Everything !


----------



## holymoly (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't think there's a 3k car for rideshare. Also repairs will be through the roof.


----------



## MOSI_p (Jul 19, 2019)

losiglow said:


> What city are you in? Google the requirements for that city, then find something that fits the requirements + 3-4 years prior to the oldest year that you can get.
> 
> For example, in SLC it has to be 15 years old or newer. So you could get something as old as 2004 but it wouldn't quality after one year, so I'd go for something 12 years old or newer (2007-ish). Then like Pax Collector said, Toyota Corolla or Honda Civic. The Corolla is generally more reliable. The Civic is more "fun" but the transmissions are a weak point on those years.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that it has to have a clean title, 4 doors and no major body damage.


I think a 5 year usage is more realistic at least to me. I still have to put money for another car and 5 years seems like a fair amount of time


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

Newest car for $3000? Probably a 2010 Focus SE or something like that. Decent Corolla for $3000 will either be high miles or 2005 or older. 

I used to flip cars on the side. Now everybody wants top dollar for their care regardless of it needed work or not.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

holymoly said:


> I don't think there's a 3k car for rideshare. Also repairs will be through the roof.


I bought an $1,800 Pilot for XL. I had to put about $400 + $300 tax/title to make it Uber worthy including in car equipment. I've driven over 6,000 miles with it and made about $5,500 (I bought it for Uber only). I also underpaid for it by $1,500 so i'm definitely far in the black.

$7,500 if I sold it now - $900 in gas this - $2,500 initial investment = $4,100 true profit - $3,500 tax write off = $600 taxable * 25% = $150 in taxes. $4,100 - $150 in taxes = $3,950 profit / month only working 3 days a week.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I bought an $1,800 Pilot for XL. I had to put about $400 + $300 tax/title to make it Uber worthy including in car equipment. I've driven over 6,000 miles with it and made about $5,500 (I bought it for Uber only). I also underpaid for it by $1,500 so i'm definitely far in the black.
> 
> $7,500 if I sold it now - $900 in gas this - $2,500 initial investment = $4,100 true profit - $3,500 tax write off = $600 taxable * 25% = $150 in taxes. $4,100 - $150 in taxes = $3,950 profit / month only working 3 days a week.


 What year is your pilot? I've been looking for a Pilot (around 2007-2009) for around 3k for the same reason.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is what I drive, its an AMC Pacer. Don't be jealous of its great looks and reliability. Its really a 1976 but don't tell Rohit. I forged the documents so Rohit thinks its a 2016.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

gotrocks said:


> What year is your pilot? I've been looking for a Pilot (around 2007-2009) for around 3k for the same reason.


2005


----------

